# 5g Of White Wine Yeast For 14l Of Mead. Is It Enough?



## Joesoap (6/11/10)

Hi Guys

i've got an empty 15l fermenter, 4kg of honey, a small 5g sachet of white wine yeast and a day off tomoro.
So the answer is clear, time to try making mead!

But i'm worried 5g of yeast is too little of a dose.

Do i make a starter tonight of some honey, yeast nutrients, water, and leave it overnight in the bedroom at 28c.
Or is it worth just waiting a week for a larger dose of champage yeast to arrive in the post?

Cheers


----------



## Chookers (6/11/10)

Joesoap said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> i've got an empty 15l fermenter, 4kg of honey, a small 5g sachet of white wine yeast and a day off tomoro.
> So the answer is clear, time to try making mead!
> ...




Making a starter could'nt hurt, I think the only trouble with adding small amounts of yeast is that it will take longer to get going anyway...

Good luck with your Mead.. your braver than me, I only started with 5Ltr, my favourite spices are cinnamon and cloves with lemon rind and juice..


----------



## Joesoap (6/11/10)

Chookers said:


> Making a starter could'nt hurt, I think the only trouble with adding small amounts of yeast is that it will take longer to get going anyway...
> 
> Good luck with your Mead.. your braver than me, I only started with 5Ltr, my favourite spices are cinnamon and cloves with lemon rind and juice..




Thanks for that!

Gonna give it a go!


----------



## SuiCIDER (7/11/10)

I usually use a teaspoon of yeast for everything, but I make a starter. It works fine for me!


----------



## Airgead (7/11/10)

5g is more than enough. 5g of dry wine yeast is enough to dose 25-30l of wine. Any more and you can overpitch.

Re-hydrate according to the directions and you will be fine.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## DUANNE (7/11/10)

so does this mean that in wine or mead you need less cells at the start of fermentation? i have been following the mr malty pitching calculator and pitching 4g into 5 litres at 1090 by the sound of things ive been overpitching. is there any reason why a mead would need less cells than beer, i would of thought the opposite to be true due to the nutrient deficiancy in mead/wine vs beer.just struggling to get my head around this, but there must be a good reason for it that im missing some were.


----------



## Airgead (7/11/10)

BEERHOG said:


> so does this mean that in wine or mead you need less cells at the start of fermentation? i have been following the mr malty pitching calculator and pitching 4g into 5 litres at 1090 by the sound of things ive been overpitching. is there any reason why a mead would need less cells than beer, i would of thought the opposite to be true due to the nutrient deficiancy in mead/wine vs beer.just struggling to get my head around this, but there must be a good reason for it that im missing some were.



No. Its more that the cell count in dry yeast is much higher than in liquid yeast. Provided you re-hydrate correctly.

You are pitching less material but more cells.

Cheers
Dave


----------

